# Apache no muestra imagenes.

## Juan Facundo

Buenos días.

He estado buscando información acerca de como configurar mi apache para que me muestre ciertas imágenes y no he podido lograrlo. He compilado con el módulo habilitado a traves de la use correspondiente: APACHE_MODULES="imagemap", pero se que también hay que activar y configurar el módulo. Pero todavía no he podido hacerlo funcionar.

Si alguien me puede dar una manito ...

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y cuales son las "ciertas imágenes"?

Estas son las use flags que tengo habilitadas en un apache server instalado bajo el perfil default/linux/x86/10.0/server:

```
apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_auth_basic apache2_modules_authn_alias apache2_modules_authn_anon apache2_modules_authn_dbm apache2_modules_authn_default apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_authz_dbm apache2_modules_authz_default apache2_modules_authz_groupfile apache2_modules_authz_host apache2_modules_authz_owner apache2_modules_authz_user apache2_modules_autoindex apache2_modules_cache apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_dav_lock apache2_modules_deflate apache2_modules_dir apache2_modules_disk_cache apache2_modules_env apache2_modules_expires apache2_modules_ext_filter apache2_modules_file_cache apache2_modules_filter apache2_modules_headers apache2_modules_include apache2_modules_info apache2_modules_log_config apache2_modules_logio apache2_modules_mem_cache apache2_modules_mime apache2_modules_mime_magic apache2_modules_negotiation apache2_modules_rewrite apache2_modules_setenvif apache2_modules_speling apache2_modules_status apache2_modules_unique_id apache2_modules_userdir apache2_modules_usertrack apache2_modules_vhost_alias ssl
```

Nada de otro mundo y sin embargo puedo renderizar todos los formatos de imágen mas importantes, probado contra png, jpeg y gif.

Mi archivo apache2, por otro lado, dice:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5"
```

Las use flags de make.conf del servidor en cuestión (que no tienen por que ser las mas adecuadas a tu caso):

```
USE="-ldap -ipv6 -X -berkdb mysql imap libwww maildir sasl ssl truetype type1 cleartype corefonts"
```

Como ves, nada del otro mundo, con haber elegido el perfil adecuado basta para casi ni tener que tocar las use flags...

Te está dando algún mensaje de error al iniciar o en los logs?

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

no, no da ningun mensaje de error. Aquí una url:

http://suarez-nqn.com.ar/imgs/

picando en cualquiera de ellas, solo muestra una dirección, no una imagen.

Estoy usando perfil "hardened". No el default.

Tendría que revisar lo de las flags de apache, aunque no lo entiendo muy bien. Pero ya voy a averiguar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Desde aquí puedo ver a la perfección la primera y la última. Las dos del medio están corruptas y vas a tener que volver a subirlas/copiarlas. Por cierto, no sé en que habré estado pensado cuando escrbibí la burrada que escribí ayer, pero hoy, habiendo dormido dos horas y con una resaca galopante de anoche inclusive me acabo de dar cuenta de que apache no tiene nada que ver con si se muestra una imagen o no.

El que va a ser capaz de renderizar un archivo o no es el browser, no el webserver. Perdón la burrada.   :Embarassed: 

No hay nada que hacer con el perfil, ni con las use flags, copia de nuevo los archivos rotos y ya.

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

JAJAJA, muchas gracias !!, la verdad que justamente estaba probando solo con esos dos corruptos, no se porque nunca probé con los otros y si los veo bien ahora.

Gracias por la atención y no te hagas drama, las burradas nos pasan a todos.

----------

